# Bold headings



## anne1125 (Jun 29, 2005)

Why are some topics headings bold and others are not?  Thanks.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 29, 2005)

Moving this to the TUG BBS forum.  TUG General is for discussing all aspects of TUG OTHER than the bbs.

Bold subject lines indicate threads that have new (to you) posts in them.


----------



## teachingmyown (Jun 30, 2005)

I may be wrong here, but I think it also means, "new in the last day" to you.  I haven't been on the bbs in a couple of days and all the threads that were last posted in before today are not bolded, even though I haven't read them.  The only bold ones are the ones that fit both criteria... (1) I haven't read yet AND (2) contains a new post posted today.


----------

